# Strawberry/Rhubarb Wine



## jsmahoney (Oct 13, 2007)

My week off of work is dwindling down. Haven't had as much time in my wine department as I would like before going back to work. But, do so miss it, and miss my friends here on the forum. 


I'm in the process of bottling my Strawberry/Rhubarb Wine. I made two batches from different recipe. My first batch was from Fresh strawberries and fresh Rhubarb. I back sweetened it and am pleased with it's results. 



Now working on my second batch. I taste a funny taste almost like plastic. The after taste is plastic! Smells like strawberries, and is pleasantly clear. I've back sweetened it to some extent, not as much as the first "fresh" batch. The recipe is as follows:
2 Cans Country Fair Strawberry
5 pounds of Rhubarb
8 pounds sugar
5 Tsp Yeast Nutrient
5 Tsp Acid Blend
1 Tsp Pectic Enzyme
5 Campden Tables (24 hours before fermentation)
water to 5 gallons
1 pkg. Wine Yeast (Lalvin K1V-1116
5 Campden Tablets before bottling.


Any suggestions? Both batches were madefrom the same bucket, and into glass carboys. Actually not for sure why the difference in taste? Puzzled?




Came from the same Rhubarb batch, the only real difference was the canned strawberries, and by being canned has given it a wonderful smell of strawberries not like the fresh batch. I'm not tasting the can either. Did I squeeze the Rhubarb to much given it a different taste?


Only thing is that I've been sampling this wine early this morning and now seem to be a little light headed. If I keep sampling it, maybe I won't have to be concerned with it and have it drank up.






Any thought are welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2007)

Back sweetening will bring more fruit flavor forward. canned strawberries will definitely have a different flavor than fresh, and different yeast strains will sometimes bring forward or hide some of the bouquets. That is why there are so many yeast strains available, did you use different yeasts per batch also? Not really sure where the plastic smell is from. It could also be from bottle shock.


----------

